# The Pudden checks in with pink feetz and blue poop



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

The Pudden and her Mama haven't posted in a while because after Oma's visit our internet connection died and mama's office was being renovated and there wasn't any internet either and anyways we were too busy hiking and playing on the tundra all summer.

But now mama has to work again and is once more glued to the computer all day.

Here's some pics of our nice fall hike today. The berries are ripe and as you can see, the Pudden has probably broken the canine blueberry-picking world record.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

LOL what great pics! Nice use of the color wheel and tape measure! :uhoh: :


----------



## sadiegold (Nov 3, 2010)

Huh, and I only used the color wheel and tape measure for quilting!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Oh,Pudden,as always you make me laugh so hard!!!!!Nice colorful poop!!!


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

YAY THE PUDDEN IS BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:greenboun:greenboun:greenboun:greenboun:greenboun:greenboun:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:
Beth, moose and angel


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pudden*

Pudden

So glad you are BACK-YOU LOOK MARVELOUS!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

So glad to see you back! Love the pics, hope you will tell us about more adventures of the Pudden soon!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I was just thinking about the Pudden and where you guys had disappeared to. I am happy to see you back and looking forward to more Pudden updates and pics of her many adventures. That is impressive blue poop!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Its so nice to see the Pudden again.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

someone is thoroughly antioxidized.
The colorwheel/tape/poo shot is priceless!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so happy to see the Pudden again. One of my fav goldens of all time. Keep having your great adventures with your momma pudden. I bet those berries were yummy.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I always get a laugh hearing from Pudden.


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow. It never ceases to amaze me the things I learn on this forum. Who knew there was such a thing as blue pooh. LOL. I love hearing stories about Pudden. Glad you are back.


----------



## bbuzz (Aug 8, 2010)

Oh so very cute pudden! Love the colour wheel and tape measure!!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Soooo happy to see the Pudden (and her mama) are back!! Looking good, Pudden!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Lovin the pink feetz...very girly!!! Good to see you both back...we want more stories and pictures!!! Love the Pudden!!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

I've missed you! Welcome back! Great pooh!


----------



## Waggily Tail (Jan 11, 2009)

My blueberry pancakes will never taste the same. Pudden, happy you're back on the tundra and reminding us of what's really important.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Welcome back Pudden and momma. You were missed.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Wheres the Pudden and Momma?  Is everything okay with you guys? X


----------

